
Dollar Bus Club: We Built a Tool to Find $1 Bus Tickets - simlejeune
https://www.busbud.com/blog/busbud-launches-the-dollar-bus-club/
======
alainkinwong
Fun fact according to the research: top 5 countries for $1 tickets are the US,
the UK, Italy, Canada & Germany, and your chances of finding a $1 fare are
best 30-100 days in advance, peaking at 90 days.

------
simlejeune
The probability of finding a $1 bus ticket increases when you search a month
in advance, hovering near the 4% mark at that point. It reaches its peak with
around the 90 day mark.

